# Graves' ophthalmopathy: The case for thyroid surgery



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

This is quite a long abstract but it is of much interest to me since I had RAI and my eyes did in fact worsen.

Graves' ophthalmopathy: The case for thyroid surgery

Full Abstract

http://tinyurl.com/lgmfrz


----------

